# Acpi\\awy0001\\2&daba3ff&0



## msaqidali

I have a driver problem in my Device manager. I can't find the driver for the SM bus controller to save my life. I have a HP Pavilion m7580n running windows XP with service pak 3:sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
The SM Bus controller is part of the Chipset driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3189598

Other drivers you may need:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3189598&lang=en

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## msaqidali

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> The SM Bus controller is part of the Chipset driver:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3189598
> 
> Other drivers you may need:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3189598&lang=en
> 
> Let me know how you make out.
> Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

Did you install the chipest driver?
Bill


----------



## msaqidali

I tried the second driver first and it said it was already installed. Now the first link you gave me returned an error message that read: 

Error: c:\softpaq\sp26741\install.exe
1233:RegQueryValue:Function Failed
on line 43 of w:\Patches\IP\sp26741\install.wbt

So what now and thank you for replying


----------



## msaqidali

yes I installed or tried to install the chipset driver that's when I got the error message.


----------



## BCCOMP

Not sure how you are installing it but see if this helps:


> Title: Summer 2006 Original NVIDIA Chipset Drivers
> 
> Version: 4.5.0.0
> 
> Description:
> Drivers for the NVIDIA chipset solutions.
> 
> Category: Original Driver
> 
> Operating System:
> Windows XP Home
> Windows XP Professional
> 
> Language(s):
> Global English
> 
> Fixes:
> N/A
> 
> Prerequisites:
> - You must install Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 on the system before install these drivers.
> 
> How To Use:
> 1. Download the driver package.
> 2. Double-click on the icon for the driver package downloaded in step 1, and then click NEXT.
> 3. Select "I accept the terms in the license agreement", and then click NEXT.
> 4. Click OK to continue. The original drivers are now stored in the C:\SoftPaq\sp26741 folder.
> 5. If Device Manager does not start automatically, use the following steps. Otherwise go to step 6:
> a. Click Start.
> b. Right-click My Computer, and then select Properties.
> c. Click the Hardware tab, and then click the Device Manager button.
> 6. Click the + (plus) sign next to “System devices” or "Other devices".
> 7. Right-click "SM Bus Controller" or the device you want to update, and then select "Update Driver...".
> 8. Select "No, not this time", and then click NEXT.
> 9. Click NEXT to install the software automatically
> 10. Click FINISH to complete the installation.
> 
> 
> Copyright © 2006 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.


Bill


----------



## msaqidali

yes when I click OK to continue That's when I get the error message. this time I saved the file on my desktop. but nanyways it says that it is already on my computer. I tried to install it through my device manager, and it still can't find the file. I've checked the softpaq folder and yes it is in there. wherever i try to install it I get the error message.
What to do!!


----------



## BCCOMP

Try this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html

Is this a new install of XP?
What issues did you have prior to this error?
Bill


----------



## msaqidali

Hey Bill, Thanks for helping me fix my computer. But now I have a question to ask you... I also have a Dell inspirion 530s running vista. When I push the button to turn on the computer the harddrive light comes on for about 1/10 of a second and goes off then the computer wil just sit there for about 20 minutes then it will start to boot-up. Is that a virus or a hardware problem?
Michael


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
First, how are you making out with the Chipset Driver?

As for the Dell 530S, Does it go into POST and sits there or is it hanging when Vista starts to load?
Bill


----------



## msaqidali

Hey Bill, that worked like a charm!! I Knew there was a genius out there and you are it.
One of the guys at HP couldn't help me, we chatted about 1/2 hour...

Now for the 530s it doesn't show anything on the screen... nothing. you can't even hear any movement inside the computer..


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
I am glad to hear you got the Chipset Installed.
As for the Dell 530S:

My thinking as of now is a Power Supply issue. 
Disconnect the power from the Harddrive, CD-Roms, Floppy drive and see if it will POST to the Dell Splash Screen or BIOS

Can you tell me what video card is installed (On-Board or an Add On like an ATI, Nvidia)?

Can you give me the Specs of the Power Supply (Watts, Amps, Voltages). This info is on a tag attached to the PSU.

Bill


----------



## msaqidali

Hey bill thanks for the help., Now that other computer was a friends and he just took it to a repair shop. I guess he didn't think I could find the answer for him, ha,ha,ha, THANKS anyway. bye for now.
Michael


----------



## BCCOMP

HI Michael:wave:,
Let me know what the repair shop finds.
I am thinking a PSU unit issue for starters (from the info I have).
The PSU may have taken other components with it (Video Card, Memory, Motherboard):4-dontkno.

Does your friend wanna bet:tongue:?

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## biggonme

Spent the better part of the night and most of my time yesterday trying to fix an:

Hp a1355c mediac center Pc with a Asus A8A-le motherboard unknown driver!

finally came back to my old forum and found the answer Thanks so so much saved me a but load of time.

The device was ACPI AWY0001 was all i got under device Id.

downloaded your link above NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.24 WHQL And installed Away mode driver Thanks a Ton "BCCOMP"


----------



## Red Tail Hawk

BCCOMP said:


> Try this driver:
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.24 WHQL
> 
> Is this a new install of XP? Yes
> What issues did you have prior to this error? Hard drive failure
> 
> Thank you for this post. It allowed me, after over a month of searching, to make an HP Pavilion a1520n with an A8N-LA motherboard completly operational. I'm retired, and as a hobbie I completly refurbish throw-away computers and donate/give them to the handicap and the less fortunate in the area.
> 
> Again, thank you.
> 
> Red Tail Hawk


----------

